# How to kill copepods



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Micropredators  

I love my cyclopes, but the only way to ensure they're gone is something that feeds on them. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Even with predation, you likely won't ever rid your tank of them.

Why would you want to, aside from aesthetics? They're a sign of a healthy system and actually serve a positive role in your tank by eating decaying food and such.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Even with predation, you likely won't ever rid your tank of them.
> 
> Why would you want to, aside from aesthetics? They're a sign of a healthy system and actually serve a positive role in your tank by eating decaying food and such.


They're freaking disgusting and I never put my hands in the tanks without gloves anymore. I'm setting up a 20L and I'd really like at least ONE TANK to not be infested with critters.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

One thing I forgot to mention: 

The plants ARE NOT in a tank. Meaning I can go crazy with whatever chemicals you guys recommend >


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe converting to an emersed setup for a while would kill them?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Aben314 said:


> Maybe converting to an emersed setup for a while would kill them?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, I've tried that; they're so small that they live in the substrate until I fill up the tank.

These things are friggin' immortal...I did dump like a gallon of bleach in 1/3 of a gallon of water, just to see if that would kill em, and it did...But it killed some duckweed too. Obviously I couldn't do that to that to my HC or else it would die...

UGHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm definitely with Jake. They're really good for your tanks. You probably should keep your hands out of the tank as much as possible anyways, watch very well when you do need to go in. But I do that in general, I don't think you will have any issues from touching them. 

There's actually very little difference between them and shrimp, and I've had my shrimp try to 'Clean' my hand while it was in the tank. 




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

they are peaceful and harmless, and beneficial


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I'm definitely with Jake. They're really good for your tanks. You probably should keep your hands out of the tank as much as possible anyways, watch very well when you do need to go in. But I do that in general, I don't think you will have any issues from touching them.
> 
> There's actually very little difference between them and shrimp, and I've had my shrimp try to 'Clean' my hand while it was in the tank.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I don't really seem to mind sticking my hand into a tank with shrimp, but I'm really afraid of copepods touching me. Also, I've come to accept copepods as a part of shrimp tanks, only the 20L I'm setting up is my show tank, and I really don't want copepods in it.
Furthermore, the show tank is a FISH TANK, and not a SHRIMP TANK, so it's not impossible to have a bug free tank. If I don't thin the herd as much as possible, then the fish won't be able to eat them all.
I just thought of something: Is it possible to do multiple bleach dips until all the pods are gone?


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

Even if you get rid of them now they will come back. You can limit the population by cleaning the tank more and feeding less. But they will always be around


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your fish will definitely be able to eat most of them.

Going out of your way to try to rid them will end up causing more harm than good.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Forgot to mention - if you have a sizable pod population, your fish will make quicker work of them if you don't feed the tank for a few days.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> They're freaking disgusting and I never put my hands in the tanks without gloves anymore. I'm setting up a 20L and I'd really like at least ONE TANK to not be infested with critters.


are you for real about the gloves?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Gloves can be a good thing. Especially if you've got sensitive inverts and have been handling copper, use strong cleansers or have serious allergies.

Anything that helps prevent harm to the tank is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Most pods are barely visible anyways. Consider them a blessing, and a free source of live food to improve your fish husbandry. They are completely harmless to you.


----------



## The Fish (Feb 8, 2008)

Overgrowth said:


> I don't know why, but I don't really seem to mind sticking my hand into a tank with shrimp, but I'm really afraid of copepods touching me. Also, I've come to accept copepods as a part of shrimp tanks, only the 20L I'm setting up is my show tank, and I really don't want copepods in it.
> Furthermore, the show tank is a FISH TANK, and not a SHRIMP TANK, so it's not impossible to have a bug free tank. If I don't thin the herd as much as possible, then the fish won't be able to eat them all.
> I just thought of something: Is it possible to do multiple bleach dips until all the pods are gone?


you might want to see a psychologist. you've probably exposed yourself to more chemical harm trying to get rid of these critters than is worth the trouble


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I love my little copepods! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait why is this even posted in the plant section?


----------

